# Moving across the country: your experiences?



## theshapeofpunktocome

I'm moving from the east coast to the west coast next June.

I think that flying Saltie is going to be my only option. I've done my research on what different airlines permit, but I'm scared to death about making the wrong choice or messing something up, so I might use a service like http://happytailstravel.com to handle the logistics of all this.

I don't have any specific questions -- just want to know if anyone has any advice on moving cross-country.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

No experience, but I've gone archive-diving for you:

Here's an old thread that suggests many hedgehogs are fine on long drives, provided that you prepare for them. Here's a logistics thread with a lot of Q&A. JulieAnne's packing list (and related discussion) may also be helpful.


----------



## Lilysmommy

After hearing numerous horror stories (not with hedgehogs, but other pets), I'm terrified to ever fly with animals (though I'll likely have to at some point). I don't blame you for being nervous...but if flying is the only option, just make sure you take every precaution. June sounds like a good time for it - keep a close eye on the expected weather, and make sure the temperature is going to be reasonable for the day you guys fly - 60-80*, if possible. One of the biggest problems with flying pets is too hot or too cold temps. Even so, it's probably a good idea to make sure the carrier is well insulated, and personally I'd put some handwarmers in with him as well. It's much more likely for them to get fatally too cold than too hot (though that can happen as well, so just be reasonable on temperature back-ups). Find out as much as you can about how pets are taken to the plane, when, etc. Using a service like you linked might be a good idea, if you're really nervous. Like they mention on their page, find a direct flight, if at all possible (or the most direct flight). 

Since you have time, you could try calling around to see if you can get anywhere with an airline on keeping him in the cabin with you...but the likelihood probably isn't very good. Might be worth a try though! If you do start getting anywhere with it, make sure you're taking down names & positions of people you talk to, so if you're questioned, you can say who your source is for information. Try to get as high up as you can, to someone who may have the power to overrule things & allow him in the cabin - explain as best you can that hedgehogs do not chew (so they're not likely to chew out of a carrier like a rodent and escape into the plane), and they're a LOT quieter than dogs and children - he won't be a disturbance to other passengers. I wouldn't say that they're hypoallergenic (since they're not), but they are probably less likely to cause problems for anyone who's not directly touching them - most allergic reactions I've seen on here are skin reactions, or reactions from handling them or being near their urine/poop.

Good luck, and take advantage of the time you have to get things all prepared so you can (hopefully) not have to worry as much!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

A pet-only airline (as in, the main cabin is 100% pets, no smelly awkward demanding humans!) does exist; I have no experience with its quality.


----------



## Lilysmommy

It sounds awesome...but I mentioned it to my boyfriend and he found this - http://thejetsetpets.com/trouble-in-the-air-for-pet-airways/ and I'm not sure that issues with the airline have been fixed yet. :? Disappointing!


----------



## SpikeMoose

I had a very good experience getting Eloise here from Florida with Delta Airlines. Check for climate controlled cargo areas and speak directly with people to make the arraignments.


----------

